# AC Motor kit



## albo2 (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm thinking of using one of the following kits in a Toyota echo please let me know your thoughts / recommendations

http://www.evparts.com/products/str...8-to-96-volt-street-vehicle-motors/mt5610.htm

http://www.canev.com/KitsComp/Universal Kit/universal kit.htm


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Albo2

Where are you? is there anybody near you who can help you?

Personally I am going DC with a used forklift motor and a DIY controller (OpenRevolt)

AC is a lot of money for wimpy power


----------



## Nick Smith (Oct 26, 2007)

albo2 said:


> I'm thinking of using one of the following kits in a Toyota echo please let me know your thoughts / recommendations
> 
> http://www.evparts.com/products/str...8-to-96-volt-street-vehicle-motors/mt5610.htm
> 
> http://www.canev.com/KitsComp/Universal%20Kit/universal%20kit.htm


I personally think that this is a VERY good choice for an Echo/Vitz/Yaris.

Make sure to get the 650A controller and Lithium cells to keep the weight down. Sure, it is more money than a DC system, but having had the opportunity to drive several different EV's a couple of weeks ago, I was generally more impressed with the AC cars than the DC.

You can PM me or see if you can collar me in Taupo next weekend at the expo. I will be speaking there as will Greg Royal who actually has an AC50 combo.


----------



## albo2 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks guy's I live in Muriwai beach and commute into town hence the AC choice, from my research so far this would be better for motorway travel, I also have some nice down hill bits to take advantage of the regen on the way home, Everything about electric cars just seems right to me, I don't have anyone to help me but I worked in the automotive parts industry for many years, and there seems to be so much info on the net, I guess starting at the deep end is the only way.


----------



## Nick Smith (Oct 26, 2007)

Not sure where in town you work but a quick Google Map investigation shows about 42km to Auckland central. Will you have the opportunity to recharge at work? If not you are going to be looking at a "solid" 100km range with battery to spare I would expect.
Have you made any decisions regarding pack sizing etc. yet?


----------

